# Panicking  here:  Did I just ruin 23 pounds of meat?



## PamAndJim (Apr 14, 2018)

So, per my last post, I attempted smoke a brisket and 2 pork shoulders overnight in my WSM.  I fired it up using the minion method and put the meat on a little after midnight.  Per the the minion method directions I read online, I brought the smoker up to 200 degrees and adjusted the bottom vents to about 25% then passed out shortly after that.  I woke up around 7:00 to find the smoker at 200 degrees.  I don't know if it stayed there the whole night or if it went up and cooled down. The IT of the meat is at 145.  So, I'm concerned that it didn't make it put of the danger zone and won't be safe to eat. Please help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

As I said in your other thread, your fine!
No worries!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 14, 2018)

Your meat is getting safe as soon as you put it inside the hot smoker. All the bacteria get killed at 200°. Even if the meat doesn't come up to your desired temp after hours and hours, the meat is still safe in the heat. It's probably safe even if your fire was out .. the inside of your smoker is not likely a good place for anything to want to grow inside for a while.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 14, 2018)

They have pasteurization tables for meats. Times and temps. Your mainly concerned with the outside temp of your meat when cooking big cuts like butts and brisket.
The internal areas don't need to be time sensitive as far as killing off anything.

Edit:
Ground up meat is another story. Because it has germs from the outside that get ground up and mixed inside.
Poultry too, that needs to get cooked faster inside..


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

He injected it Rings!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh.. I see.contaminated the inside a bit. 
Well it got hot and stayed hot and finished. Should be good.. yep.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

Yep I agree it should be good to go.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2018)

Am I to assume you didn't read what I posted on your other thread ???  Or you didn't understand it ???


----------

